# Sound visualisieren



## spirit (15. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe schon mehrfach versucht jemanden zu finden der es geschafft hat den Soundausgang zu visualisieren. Ich habe mir einen MP3-Player geproggt bei dem ich sehr gerne den Parallelport für eine Lichtorgel benutzen möchte. Den Port zu steuern ist relativ einfach, aber den Ausgang mit dem Rhytmus der Musik zu steuern habe ich bis heute nicht geschafft. Hat da jemand mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2005)

Hi Spirit,


bin gerade dabei meinen Rechner aufzuräumen, und dabei ist mir der anhängende Code unter die Fittiche gekommen.  Hab gar nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass ich das Teil noch habe.

Aber ich will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken. Die grundlegenden Ansätze habe ich damals auch aus einem VB-Forum erhalten. Ich habs damals ebenfalls für nen MP3-Player benötigt. Leider hat das Dingen einen enormen Prozessorbedarf (war damals nicht so üppig mit den GHz )

Vielleicht kannst Du ja was damit anfangen.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## spirit (21. April 2005)

Hallo

Erst einmal schönen Dank! Ist ja schon ein guter Ansatz. Ich muss nur noch herausfinden ob man daraus ein Beat-Control machen kann.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2005)

Hi Spirit,

hast Du irgendwelche Unterlagen/Informationen, wie man aus ner Audiodatei die einzelnen Frequenzbereiche ermitteln kann Würde mich jetzt doch auch mal interessieren 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## spirit (21. April 2005)

Na halt eben nicht. Ich habe schon einige fertige Progs gefunden die mit VB gecodet wurden. Leider scheint das aber ein sehr großes Geheimnis zu sein. Du bekommst einfach keine Infos für einen Ansatz der Realisierbarkeit. Ich suche jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre....;-((


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2005)

OK tun wir uns  zusammen. Als ich das Teil gefunden hab hat's mich auch wieder in den Fingern gejuckt. Und mein alter MP3-Player läuft auch wieder  (Mann was hat man in der Vergangenheit für einen Blödsinn programmiert)

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## spirit (21. April 2005)

Du hast recht. Ich habe auch noch meinen Code der ersten Schritte ;-)
Mein Player läuft auch einwandfrei. Meine Absicht ist es, aus dem Player heraus per Tastendruck verschiedene Lichteffekte zu steuen, was auch weiter kein Problem ist.
Mein nächster Gedanke war es, die Lichteffe per Sound zu steuern......soweit zu dem Gedanke. Ich habe viel über die FFT Analyse gelesen. Leider konnte ich mir damit keinen Filter bauen. Nicht weil es unmöglich ist, sondern weil ich anscheinend zu dusslig bin. 
Also lechze ich dem Gedanken einer VB Soundgesteuerten Lichtorgel hinterher.......;-(


----------



## Orakel (25. April 2005)

Hi Spirit,

also ich hab mal im Internet recherchiert, und einige Seiten gefunden, die sich mit FFT Programmierung befassen. Die VB-Seiten sind da aber recht spärlich. Was mich recht zuversichtlich stimmt, sind ein paar seiten,  z. B. 

http://www.relisoft.com/freeware/recorder.html

oder

http://www.kl.unibe.ch/kl/lab/champ/bul29/stolp29.zip (ist allerdings C-Code)

Was ich nur noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, wie muss ich die größe des Buffers für die Funktion waveInAddBuffer kalkulieren, um genau die Anzahl von Bytes zu erhalten, die ich für eine Darstellung des zur Verfügung stehenden Frequenzbandes benötige. Ums mit anderen Worten auszudrücken. Wer kann mir erklären, wie ich mit den Informationen, die ich über die ganzen Wave-API's bekomme umgehen muss.

Ich hab mittlerweile ne komplette Klasse fertig, die mir auch den entsprechenden Buffer zurückliefert. Aber wie gesagt, die Berechnung der benötigten Größe bereitet mir doch erhebliche Kopfzerbrechen.

Vielleicht hast Du oder irgendjemand mehr Informationen. So fit bin ich nicht im Bereich der Mathematik.

Wenn meine Fragen unklar sind, einfach per PN oder hier rückfragen. Das Teil würde ich gerne lösen.

Gruß und Danke für jede Hilfe
Das Orakel


----------

